# Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release *NEW LEGATO 1.6 UPDATE*



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (May 28, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 and Berlin Woodwinds Expansion A is released today. We´re pretty happy to announce that we improved the library drastically and went back to record some extra articulations for free: 19GB additional content (13GB compressed). 

Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 and BWW Expansion A:
http://youtu.be/1doci8O9ewA

*The 1.5 free update:*
We tried something new and present a never before available articulation in this update package: Measured, tempo synced Trills.
I always missed something like that to create repeating interval changes on woodwinds and we sampled that in a really huge amount of different intervals. The script is based on the Trills Orchestrator and you can use these new measured trills in all intervals up to a 5th.

And Runs?
Many of you asked for more playable runs patches and we decided to go back to record them for both Oboes and both Clarinets. Of course we optimized the script for them as well and now the room doesn´t disappear that much on fast playing. Creating convincing custom runs is pretty easy now.

What we have done against "phasing"?
We scripted the core of the basic and legato scripts completely new to make the voice usage smarter and we integrated a new feature: Switchable Dynamic Layers. If you really want to pull an instrument in front without having a full orchestra around, you can disable the not used dynamic layers. It really works wonders.

And CPU usage?
It isn´t low because it is a huge library with many, many different instruments and articulations but we really optimized it. The legato- and basic patches are improved and the whole scripting is a lot smarter now.

What else?
New Staccato Short patches for Clarinets and Flute Ensemble
Extended range for Oboes
several bug fixes

You´ll receive an e-mail with all the update information you need.


*About the Expansion A*

with the free update of Berlin Woodwinds, it´s also the time to release additional often requested instruments to the woods family. Recorded in the same great hall, the Teldex Studio in Berlin you´ll get: 

Contra Bassoon
Bass Clarinet
Eb Clarinet

We´ve recorded True Legato for all 3 instruments, powerful 8x RR staccatos, and much more. Please check out our new website on orchestraltools.com for further information. More audio demos or a walkthrough will follow.

NOTICE: You´ll need a full Kontakt 5 license to run Expansion A!

Introduction Price: € 119.- incl. VAT (normal price € 149)
Non-EU customers: € 100.-

*New* video walkthrough: http://youtu.be/LHj5CzTH7ZQ

All the best,
Hendrik and the full OT project group!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Great news! I've been waiting for this impatiently, can't wait to try it all out, especially the new instruments. 

PS Your new site also looks very slick!


----------



## narapo (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Just received an empty update message from [email protected] ; the header is "New update for Berlin Woodwinds" but the rest is empty : server error ?


----------



## Unison (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

the same here.. Empty email. EDIT: Now working 'n downloading..

That aside: What an update, so much free content!!! Can't wait :D


----------



## Consona (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Any news on lite edition since there is standalone expansion? Thank you.

Or you could make some edition with at least 3 or 4 instruments by customer's choice or something crazy like that.


----------



## jamwerks (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Great news!!

I also just received a blank email

EDIT: nice piece there by Sascha Knorr on the video !!!
If you do an Expansion B, with Alto Flute & Contrebass Clarinet, I'm in !


----------



## NIGHTNEO (May 28, 2013)

It's really fantastic news!!

Expansion B will coming soon??

Blank e-mail +1


----------



## shakuman (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



narapo @ Tue May 28 said:


> Just received an empty update message from [email protected] ; the header is "New update for Berlin Woodwinds" but the rest is empty : server error ?



+1 >8o


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hi folks!

We currently have some server problems and are looking into the mysteriously empty emails 

For all of you who tried to order the Expansion - that should work now.

Please bear with us. New website, new shop system = new bugs...

Thanks for your patience!

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## jamwerks (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, nice website btw


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Very cool that they make the Expansion available to non-BWW owners as well, looks like great value and for many could be a useful addon to certain other WW libraries...
Really stoked about this update, BWW is one of my favourite libs.


----------



## Blakus (May 28, 2013)

Currently getting "This download is currently disabled, please contact the vendor" when trying to download the expansion in continuata. Although I'm sure you guys will sort it out 

P.S. Just got a 1.5 update email that ISN'T blank!! Woohoo - And the 1.5 update download is working fine.


----------



## lamandolina (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Sorry for that but you had said many times the bass Cl and C fagot was going to be included in a future free update, I think it's no fear, you give us a beautiful library but Incomplete, and now we have to pay again?...


----------



## Blakus (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



lamandolina @ Tue May 28 said:


> Sorry for that but you had said many times the bass Cl and C fagot was going to be included in a future free update, I think it's no fear, you give us a beautiful library but Incomplete, and now we have to pay again?...


I only recall them saying it was undecided whether or not it would be a free update.


----------



## BenG (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Downloading now, can't wait!


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 28, 2013)

Hi!

Some news from the front 

We have an issue with our new shop system, which requires us to process all orders of the Expansion manually. This means that you will get the download link with a delay of a few hours. All links will be sent within the next day.

On a positive note: 1.5 Update mails have been sent again and this time they actually contain the download link - how's that?!?


@lamandolina: We never said these instruments would be free. These are completely new recordings, so it simply was not financially possible to offer them as a free update.

I think the 1.5 update has a lot of new free content and I would not call it incomplete, on the contrary.


----------



## Enyak (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Sweet!

So, are you guys going to do brass now OR WHAT?  You should probably do some brass.


----------



## williemyers (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



Enyak @ Tue May 28 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> So, are you guys going to do brass now OR WHAT?  You should probably do some brass.


no! no! no!! need...those......TYMPS!!


----------



## EforEclectic (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

On the subject of expansion pack vs free update:

I received this email Jan 15 2013 when I inquired on whether they were going to release a Contra Bassoon



> Hi Andrew,
> 
> we´re planing to release an expension pack with Contra Bassoon and Bass Clarinet in early 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## playz123 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

I'm trying to order the expansion and pay by credit card. I filled in all the info, accepted the terms etc., but when the order starts to process, this message pops up. Please fix and advise. Thanks.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (May 28, 2013)

Hello Hendrik,

Thank you for the update. I'm downloading it now.

Could you be so kind to do a short video demo of the Expansion A? I would like to see how they sound on their own!

Thanks again! Can't wait to open up this new update.


----------



## EwigWanderer (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ 5.28.2013 said:


> Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 and BWW Expansion A:
> http://youtu.be/1doci8O9ewA



Would it be possible to get a screencast of the demosong? How orchestral tools libraries were used in it? I really like the wide and clean sound! Fantastic song...  

Thanks for the update and expansion!


----------



## Zelorkq (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Superb! I cannot wait to download the update!!!

One question does however arise for the Expansion Pack A:

Do the three additional Woodwinds also have sustain vibrato / progressive vibrato / non-vibrato patches? On the homepage there is no mention of this. I'm not a Woodwinds player, so I don't know if you play these instruments always without vibrato? Was this left out intentionally?


Regards


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Thanks Hendrik. BWW are just flat out good. As a 'choir' they blend together so well in the mix - regardless of my continual efforts to massacre my mixes. Will be great to now have a proper low end to that choir.


----------



## benmrx (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Stoked! Hope I'll get a chance to download/install the update this week. Can't wait to try the new tempo sync'd trills. REALLY looking forward to adding the expansion too. Thanks Hendrik! 

+1 for some OT Brass!!!!!


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hi Guys,

Forgive this jazz musician's ignorance..what does "measured" mean in "measured tremolos"?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## The Darris (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

DocMidi,

Measured means they are tempo sync'd so you can play them in time. You can play for a quarter note duration and get the proper release sample (assuming they recorded release samples.) Basically, it will be awesome.


----------



## jamwerks (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Anything new a far as the Articulations Designer is concerned?


----------



## duanran007 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Thanks so much for this great update! ordered the expansion A 1min ago also :D 
Just can't wait!

btw Hendrik, would you consider to add Flutter-tonguing for flutes and clarinets in further updates or expansion? It would be so nice to add this colorful articulation 

Best wishes!


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Thanks Darris regarding measured tremolos.

RE: Articulation Desiner, I am really hoping you can now use the sustain pedal for Legato and lift up for shorts like to Cinesamples stuff.

Makes it really easy to get alot down in one pass. Very musical way to compose/write perform. 

Dave


----------



## mverta (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hey guys... I'm so jealous that I have not yet received my 1.5 update email. 

_Mike


----------



## playz123 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



andy.k @ Tue May 28 said:


> If I remember right you guys said that the additional content will be free for the owners of Berlin Woodwinds?



Orchestral Tools already responded to this (Please see above). The update is free, not the Expansion.

"We never said these instruments would be free. These are completely new recordings, so it simply was not financially possible to offer them as a free update."


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Stellar update Henrik. Congrats.


----------



## jamwerks (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Tue May 28 said:


> Switchable Dynamic Layers. If you really want to pull an instrument in front without having a full orchestra around, you can disable the not used dynamic layers. It really works wonders.!


I don't get what you're explaining here. :?:


----------



## The Darris (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

DocMidi657,

The Articulation Performer script only has the ability to key switch between articulations as well as within those key switches you can map the two separate artics to different velocity layers as well as fade between the two. The sustain mapping in not an option (yet). The biggest downside to the AP script is that you can only use one instance of Kontakt per instrument. I wish we had the ability to use the B-D ports much like the A.R.T script with LASS. Anyway, enjoy the update we did get as it should really make a difference on performance as well as the added content. Can't wait to start writing.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 28, 2013)

I've dl'ed the 1.5 update and installed. I noticed that the articulation performer is missing some graphics. I think I am having an issues with the articulation installer. Anyone else seeing this? The new measured trills sound really cool btw. Thanks for that!


----------



## reddognoyz (May 28, 2013)

Typo

. I think I am having an issues with the articulation performer MAC installer


----------



## reddognoyz (May 28, 2013)

More typo's I hate typing on my ipad.........


----------



## Blakus (May 28, 2013)

Has anyone successfully started their Exp A download yet? My links don't work.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (May 28, 2013)

Blakus,

Me too.
I sent an e-mail to OT support, but they not response yet.


----------



## Udo (May 28, 2013)

NIGHTNEO @ Wed May 29 said:


> Blakus,
> 
> Me too.
> I sent an e-mail to OT support, but they not response yet.


They said earlier: "We have an issue with our new shop system, which requires us to process all orders of the Expansion manually. This means that you will get the download link with a delay of a few hours. *All links will be sent within the next day.*"

It's just after 8am in Germany right now.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (May 28, 2013)

Udo @ Wed May 29 said:


> NIGHTNEO @ Wed May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Blakus,
> ...



Thanks Udo


----------



## Blakus (May 28, 2013)

My links were just re-emailed to me and now the download is working


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hi!

Support (that would be me) has just had breakfast and is in the process of wading through support emails 

Your download links for the Expansion should all arrive today one by one, as they are approved by us.

There currently seems to be a bug with the Paypal checkout. If you want to buy the Expansion, do so with the regular checkout button, not with the yellow paypal button. You will be able to pay via Paypal anyway.

Also the Mac installer for BWW seems to fail on some systems. Please do the following: Copy the _contents_ of the mac_source folder to your Username:Documents:Native Instruments:Kontakt 5ictures directory. Copy the contents, not the folder!
That will make the Articulation Performer display all graphics.

I'll keep you posted of new developments. By now everyone should also have received the 1.5 update.

Cheers

Tobias


----------



## playz123 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

The error I reported on the previous page is with the credit card checkout, NOT the PayPal one. I don't have or want a PayPal account. Kindly look into that when possible. The same error occurred again today when I tried to purchase. Thanks.


----------



## artinro (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



playz123 @ Wed May 29 said:


> The error I reported on the previous page is with the credit card checkout, NOT the PayPal one. I don't have or want a PayPal account. Kindly look into that when possible. The same error occurred again today when I tried to purchase. Thanks.



+1. I am experiencing the same issue.


----------



## david robinson (May 29, 2013)

hi,
BW Exp A. d/l'd installed and working here, in Sydney. j.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



OT_Tobias @ Tue May 28 said:


> Hi!....
> 
> ...Also the Mac installer for BWW seems to fail on some systems. Please do the following: Copy the _contents_ of the mac_source folder to your Username:Documents:Native Instruments:Kontakt 5ictures directory. Copy the contents, not the folder!
> That will make the Articulation Performer display all graphics.
> ...



Hey Tobias,

That did it for me!

I see there are xx_AP_xxxxxxxxxx[empty] multis in the 1.5 multi folder. I tried the flute 1 and 2 multis, but it loaded all the samples with the programs,and wouldn't play any audio. I alsogot a script error as below. The multi's in the 1.1 folder seemed to be working and included the playable runs, so it looks like those are updated multi's


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 29, 2013)

Hi Stuart,

the new 1.5 multis are empty. Before you can hear anything, you need to load articulations into the slots. Did you do that? Also make sure to move the modwheel before playing.
The 1.1 multis are obsolete! To make sure you are using the newest multis, look for the Measured Tremolo in the articulation list. If it is there, you're using 1.5.

The script error is no big deal, 1.1 did the same 

Cheers

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## The Darris (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Tobias,

I was curious if you guys over there have thought about a way to script the Articulation Performer so we can have multiple instruments such as Flute, Oboe, Clr...etc. To use the AP script but all within one instance of Kontakt? Right now, in order to have the basic articulations playable in one channel, I have to have 5 instances of kontakt open and that is just for the the first chair instruments. I was curious if you all are working on a way to help reduce the Kontakt instances needed to use AP? Other than that, I am enjoying this new update. The measured trems are a pleasant surprise. Thanks for making a great product.


----------



## reddognoyz (May 30, 2013)

OT_Tobias @ Wed May 29 said:


> Hi Stuart,
> 
> the new 1.5 multis are empty. Before you can hear anything, you need to load articulations into the slots. Did you do that? Also make sure to move the modwheel before playing.
> The 1.1 multis are obsolete! To make sure you are using the newest multis, look for the Measured Tremolo in the articulation list. If it is there, you're using 1.5.
> ...



Thanks Tobias, it must've been user error on my part, they are working fine. The funny thing is, it looks likes it's loading all the samples when I'm opening the multi's, it takes a little while to load them, as opposed to the empty 1.1 multi's which load instantly, but the instruments in the multi's show no loaded samples until you add them to the multi. 

Anyway, this is a fantastic update, thank you guys for this. You've made an amazing VI even better. I can't wait to hear the new instruments!


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Having a little trouble with the update. I downloaded to my Berlin WW folder and also double clicked the script BWW installer (did not see it do anything..should I?)
Now I am getting grey graphics? Can someone tell me what I missed?
Dave


----------



## reddognoyz (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



DocMidi657 @ Thu May 30 said:


> Having a little trouble with the update. I downloaded to my Berlin WW folder and also double clicked the script BWW installer (did not see it do anything..should I?)
> Now I am getting grey graphics? Can someone tell me what I missed?
> Dave



That's a known issue. Here's what Tobias had to say, copied from a ways above

"Also the Mac installer for BWW seems to fail on some systems. Please do the following: Copy the _contents_ of the mac_source folder to your Username:Documents:Native Instruments:Kontakt 5ictures directory. Copy the contents, not the folder!
That will make the Articulation Performer display all graphics."


worked for me.


----------



## DocMidi657 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Thanks Stuart..Worked perfectly!
Dave


----------



## jamwerks (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

No video on the Expansion A? :?


----------



## Conor (May 31, 2013)

The new video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1doci8O9ewA) covers both the 1.5 update and Expansion A.

Start around 1:35 for Bass Clarinet, then Eb Clarinet, then Contrabassoon.


----------



## playz123 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Definitely a well produced promo video, even if it's not overly informative. And Sascha's score is, as always, excellent.


----------



## Johnny42 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hello Tobias,

I tried to download the files but I got this message "Extraction failed with an unknown error!

Please contact support ...". All the files are installed with the exception of the last file. I emailed you and Stu Kennedy on Tuesday and then Thursday but I did not get a response. This is the reason for my appeal here. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi!

I did not receive your email - I answered all emails. Please check that you sent it to the right address.

As for your problem: Please delete the corrupted file and start Continuata again. The software will see the missing file and re-download it.

Hope that helps

Tobias


----------



## Johnny42 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

I did as you've suggested but I still get the same error message.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



playz123 @ Tue May 28 said:


> I'm trying to order the expansion and pay by credit card. I filled in all the info, accepted the terms etc., but when the order starts to process, this message pops up. Please fix and advise. Thanks.



Same issue here with credit card! >8o ..Paypal will charge me 10Euros more! which I don't accept,I already emailed the support.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 3, 2013)

@Johnny42: Your email server rejects all emails I try to send you. I always get a mailer deamon.

@shakuman: I was not able to reproduce this. Paypal definitely charges exactly the same amount. I'll send you an email in a few minutes. Just wanted to clarify for all others that our Paypal prices are of course identical to other payment methods.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

You are right Tobias, they will charge me 100 euros but the exchange rate around 10 euros more, while with CC I don't force this issue. o-[][]-o


----------



## Johnny42 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Tobias, I pmed you an alternate email address.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 3, 2013)

Status update:
Unfortunately we still don't have an ETA for the fix for the credit card issue.
If you read this, please do me a personal favour: I spend ages answering emails complaining about me not giving an ETA here at VI Control or asking about it repeatedly in a very short amount of time. I could use this time much better to answer actual support questions. I do not _have_ an ETA for the fix. This is the reason why I didn't give one.

So please do not send emails every 5 minutes asking for this  I am sure the tech folks are working on it, so waiting is all we can do. Asking about it every 5 minutes will only make the support line clog up and result in your genuine questions being answered with long delays. I solemnly promise that I will keep you all updated. As soon as I hear anything new I will send an email to those who asked.

Thanks!!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



OT_Tobias @ Mon Jun 03 said:


> Status update:
> Unfortunately we still don't have an ETA for the fix for the credit card issue.
> If you read this, please do me a personal favour: I spend ages answering emails complaining about me not giving an ETA here at VI Control or asking about it repeatedly in a very short amount of time. I could use this time much better to answer actual support questions. I do not _have_ an ETA for the fix. This is the reason why I didn't give one.
> 
> ...



Tobias, as a representative of a wonderful company with superb products...many of which I already own, I would suggest that you may wish to consider offering a slightly different type of reply next time. I sent you an e-mail several days ago about the problem, but it wasn't fixed, So last Thursday I sent another inquiry. By today this had still not been fixed so I politely asked again. Instead of a considerate answer I received the type of reply you posted above. Inquiring again after four days is not "every five minutes". 

This is a legitimate problem that I reported and that has been verified by others (see above). So far OT has not fixed the problem or even offered a solution. If you personally are not responsible then please turn this over to someone at OT who is. You've claimed that you've "reported it", but that it's out of your hands. No, it is indeed in your hands or the hands of your employer to at least attempt to find a solution. Your customers are not at fault here, nor is it our job to jump through hoops to buy something from you. 

I suggest my experience here does not match my previous ones with OT. I also suggest that if customers cannot purchase a product because of a glitch that only OT or your service provider can address, then sales will suffer accordingly. I guess an added benefit for you would certainly mean fewer tech support inquiries.  Anyway, in the past Hendrik has made every effort to assist when problems occurred, so your comments as an OT rep. are surprising to say the least. If someone at OT has no intention of working to quickly solve the problem then simply say so. Thank you for perhaps reconsidering your response.............frank


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 3, 2013)

Funny(or not) but when I saw Tobias' reply above asking(maybe begging) for patience, I got the feeling it was the small VI developer with limited resources that we talk about often here. I kinda wanted to chime in and remind everyone here of that fact , and now after seeing Franks post I wish I had. I do understand Franks point but I know the guys at OT are working hard, and in good faith, to rectify the situation. The update is fantastic and I am going to get the new woods as soon as I get a moment to breath.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



playz123 @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> OT_Tobias @ Mon Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Status update:
> ...



Tobias. Your words were harsh! Hendrik was more flexible, we don't ask you for money but please next time do a respect.and FYI there are many choices.. _-)


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Anybody using 1.5 & the expansion yet? Opinions? The Contrabassoon legato seems a bit bumpy here.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



jamwerks @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> Anybody using 1.5 & the expansion yet? Opinions? The Contrabassoon legato seems a bit bumpy here.



I spent a little while comparing 1.1 to 1.5 and found the flute 1 legato to be bumpy, or more precisely, the attacks of consequent legato notes are very strong, even with legato transitions turned off. Works well in fast-tempo and loud dynamic passages but makes it difficult to play slower, softer and smooth lines.

I've already filed that with support and they are looking into it.


----------



## Lukas K (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



Mihkel Zilmer @ 4.6.2013 said:


> I spent a little while comparing 1.1 to 1.5 and found the flute 1 legato to be bumpy, or more precisely, the attacks of consequent legato notes are very strong, even with legato transitions turned off. Works well in fast-tempo and loud dynamic passages but makes it difficult to play slower, softer and smooth lines.
> 
> I've already filed that with support and they are looking into it.



+1

I was testing the legato patches as well and yes, Flute 1 definitely needs some adjustments.

The legato patches in 1.1 update were maybe too "smooth", almost like ordinary sustain samples connected together. Now in 1.5 they sound differently and work better in fast passages, but I still don't think the legato transitions are used to their full potential.

Two things to consider (in my opinion):

1. Maybe you could adjust the legato so it works a little differently when playing slow or fast (something like the Embertone's Friedlander Violin). I'm not sure if one general setting can be sufficient.

2. Maybe it's just me, but I think the legato transition samples end too abruptly and it's quite disturbing. It might help if they had some longer decay. It can be very very quiet, so it doesn't interrupt with the following sustain samples, but that "click/pop" which appears when the transition samples suddenly end would be smoothed. But maybe you've already tried it and this setting works best.

At the end I wanna say that I really love this library and the only reason why I'm suggesting this is because I think it can be even better.

Thanks!

Lukas


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



Lukas K @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> but I still don't think the legato transitions are used to their full potential.



I also am hearing too little transition on the legatos (in general). The phasing problems apparent in 1.1, sound much better now !


----------



## Blakus (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



Mihkel Zilmer @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> I spent a little while comparing 1.1 to 1.5 and found the flute 1 legato to be bumpy, or more precisely, the attacks of consequent legato notes are very strong, even with legato transitions turned off. Works well in fast-tempo and loud dynamic passages but makes it difficult to play slower, softer and smooth lines.
> 
> I've already filed that with support and they are looking into it.



I have noticed the exact same thing and have emailed their support too. For now I prefer 1.1 patches. Love the new measured trems though, really cool! I hope the transitions can return to their smooth state again in the v1.5 update, because everything else about it is fantastic.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hey, thanks for your feedback about the legato. We were pretty happy about how it sounds in an orchestral context against the older 1.1 legato.
At the moment we´re having some recordings and I´ll be back home next week to check it again.

What do you think about the legato in the update video?
http://youtu.be/1doci8O9ewA

Regarding the credit card payment: I´ll check out alternatives as soon as I´m back home. Sorry for that again and we will fix it of course.
I´m pretty happy to have Tobias helping me with support but he really can´t do anything regard the payment technique stuff.

All the best,
Hendrik


----------



## Blakus (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's a quick comparison between 1.1 and then 1.5 with the same midi/configuration. https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ncwvqbem401a ... Legato.mp3

Extreme difference to my ears, anyway good luck with the recordings!


----------



## renegade (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

I liked the first more  Smoother and more connected


----------



## Blakus (Jun 4, 2013)

The second version (1.5) sounds very disconnected to me, very off putting. Sounds like a re-tongue almost, rather than a slur (kinda like someone using a sustain patch to try and play a smooth legato line). Ive tried fiddling wih the legato volume but no luck. Thanks though. Guess it must be a personal thing. Would be great if there was some legato speed control like other libraries, maybe everyone could be happy then.

I'm not sure why legato transitions were changed! I thought that this was one of the great things about the library. (I guess I prefer the less intrusive legato that doesn't draw unnatural attention) Anyway, not trying to be annoying, just wondering if I was alone in this. Definitely still have a BWW love affair goin on haha!


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 4, 2013)

I really like the BWW and I find it a very interesting counterpoint to Cinewinds, which i also really like. Cinewind's legato feels amazingly well connected to me. More so than BWW, also "airier" although I have a difficult time defining that. Softer? Anyway with lush flowing floating lines I'd prefer CInewinds, with quick more strident defined playing, BBW.

I find that I want to use one or the other depending on context. 

in the example Blakus posted, I could see where, even in the same line, you'd want to use the either. It's the sad truth that we are dealing with static samples and the best you can hope for is a decent compromise. A good player would have all these variables and nuances covered naturally.


----------



## pablo1980 (Jun 4, 2013)

I do feel the new legato transitions are off putting too.

I liked more 1.1 legatos. the rest is still superb though


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Can I take it from the discussions above that 1.5 co-exists with 1.1 or does it overwrite it?

If it co-exists, doesn't that give us the best of both worlds? I've downloaded it but I haven't unpacked it yet on my music PC so it would be helpful to know what actually happens.

Graham


----------



## Lukas K (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

1.5 doesn't overwrite 1.1 so you should be fine.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Thanks Lukas


----------



## quantum7 (Jun 4, 2013)

I never got an e-mail with the update link. I also sent a PM to Hendrik a 4 days ago, but never heard back. :(


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Interesting - I don't have the library but Blakus's demo shows really two different and distinct legato types to me. The first definitely has as a smoother slur motion and the second has a more pronounced attack from each transition - I actually would find use and an appreciation for both!



Ryan :D


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jun 4, 2013)

Blakus @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> Here's a quick comparison between 1.1 and then 1.5 with the same midi/configuration. https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ncwvqbem401a ... Legato.mp3
> 
> Extreme difference to my ears, anyway good luck with the recordings!



Neither is wrong; they both are correct. The first is where the notes are tied together as a slur; the 2nd is where the players are asked to play more "marcato" (not sure if marc is the correct term there). It's how the orchestrator or composer wants the players to play. Both can be correct, depending on what's asked. With respect - if you find the 2nd off putting, perhaps you are too used to samples, and don't really know what live players can bring to the table?

I dont own BWW - but if I did, I'd want both - as Ryan alluded to.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 5, 2013)

quantum7 @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> I never got an e-mail with the update link. I also sent a PM to Hendrik a 4 days ago, but never heard back. :(



Did you check the spam folder? that's what happened to me! o-[][]-o


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hello!

First of all, my apologies for yesterday's post. I did not phrase this post particularly well and it came across very wrong. In no way was the post meant to refer to anyone in this topic! And I certainly did not want to prevent you from sending me support mails. I like answering those and helping you - otherwise I would not do support 
I am really, really sorry for all the confusion!

So, after delving a bit deeper into the issue, here's today's status update:
The issues with the shop run pretty deep and require quite a bit of work. I talked to Hendrik, who is in charge of that work, and he was positive to be able to fix it within a fortnight. So, barring any major catastrophes, paying with credit card as well as the shiny yellow Paypal button should work within the next two weeks.

Until that time all I can do is thank you for your patience!
Of course the introductory discount will be extended accordingly should the need arise. In no way the CC card bug will prevent you from getting the Expansion in its introductory period!

Again, as soon as I know anything new, I will let you all know immediately.

Thanks again!

Tobias


----------



## shakuman (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Thank U Tobias! :wink:


----------



## Walid F. (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm wondering how to play the low B and Bb on the bassoon with the articulations performer? Is there a way to make the script get that I don't want those two to chose some sort of keyswitch? Its very annoying as I want to reach the lowest notes at times!

Thanks for help


----------



## pablo1980 (Jun 7, 2013)

I use cubase expression maps, so I had to map the keyswitches above C5. Maybe if you map the keyswitches in the articulation map itself to the keys above C5 you can use those two notes.


----------



## quantum7 (Jun 7, 2013)

shakuman @ Wed Jun 05 said:


> quantum7 @ Tue Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > I never got an e-mail with the update link. I also sent a PM to Hendrik a 4 days ago, but never heard back. :(
> ...



Ya, I just checked my Spam folder and nothing. Boy, I sure would love to get that update. :(


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Sean, I sent out your download link manually again a few days ago. Seems like the mail don´t came through. Can you send me another alternative e-mail address via PM?

@Walid F: You can move the keyswitches area to the higher notes above the playing range of the contra bassoon. That should fix it...

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Tue Jun 04 said:


> Blakus @ Tue Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a quick comparison between 1.1 and then 1.5 with the same midi/configuration. https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ncwvqbem401a ... Legato.mp3
> ...



I also think the second take sounds wonderful. It's exactly what I'd hope for if I wanted the flute player to tongue each note distinctly. But I don't generally want that from a "legato" patch...

So where are the slurs now?

And why am I feeling deja vu... :lol:

(EDIT: I'm not a BWW customer yet, just responding to the posted example. Planning to get BWW in the future but this is vaguely worrying.)


----------



## Udo (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

I started downloading the BWW 1.5 upgrade 3 hrs ago. Only got ~ 670MB so far and speed is getting progressively slower - currently 488kbits/sec ..... :x

EDIT: It's now 5 hrs. Still only 1240MB of the 1st 2GB file downloaded. Speed has dropped to 472kbits/sec Looks like it's going to take well over 60 hrs (or more, if things keep slowing down) .....it's a disgrace! :x


----------



## Udo (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Well, shortly after I edited my previous post, Continuata crashed: "Child killed: segmentation violation". After restarting, speed improved by a factor of 5 to about 2.3Mbits/sec. Download of the 2nd 2GB file is almost finished now, so things are looking a bit better.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Does the Expansion Pack A have the same features (divisi, Runs Builder, Playable Runs, etc?) or is it just legato instruments?

Thanks


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi!

There is a list of all included articulations at
http://orchestraltools.com/page8/index.php

Cheers

Tobias


----------



## shakuman (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Still no one can buy from OT shop!.. o[])


----------



## loolaphonic (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Few suggestions.

Measured Trills: it would be great to be able to sustain the upper or lower note and move around at different intervals so it all glues together. 

Velocity layer selection: Great idea. The legatos sometimes have an ensemble effect in the transitions. User can tweak leg. volume which seems to be mod-wheel controlled(?). Do you have any advice on this? 

Runs transitions: Could you add a legato volume control to these too? I like these but the transitions are sometimes a bit loud, would be great to have user control.

Small error: One RR plays the wrong note on 1st flute A3 double tonguing at the lowest velocity: it plays G3 instead. Not a huge deal, but worth a fix.


----------



## Novatlan Sound (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi shakuman,


Purchasing should work fine with the green Checkout button and then using Paypal.

Again we hope to have the credit card issues resolved next week. Until then, Paypal is the only option, I'm afraid.

I will keep you posted of all developments!

Cheers

Tobias


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 13, 2013)

Oops, sorry for posting with the wrong account :(

loolaphonic:
Thanks for reporting! I'll pass the wrong RR issue on, should be fixed in the next update.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Jun 13, 2013)

Fifteen minutes ago I bought the BWW Exp A from the OT shop, with the cart and then choosing the Paypal option, no problems there. Unfortunately the download code was not working. But they are on top of things though, because they replied in less than one minute, yes, I am not kidding, in under a minute I received a working download code. Now, that's customer service! The download is no slouch either at 80Mb/s.


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 13, 2013)

OT_Tobias @ Thu Jun 13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> There is a list of all included articulations at
> http://orchestraltools.com/page8/index.php
> ...



I'm trying to find out if the expansion pack has any Playable Runs. I thought it might but the website says nothing about it. Just want clarification.

The Runs Builder is for ensembles only?

I understand that the solo instruments, and wind instruments in particular don't use the "divisi" term, but on the website you guys use the term "DIVISI concept with 2nd and up to 3rd instruments". That's why I asked about "divisi".

Thanks


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi!

The expansion does not have runs; mainly because for the Eb clarinet you can just use the regular clarinet runs and the Bass Clarinet and Contrabassoon tend not to play runs so often.

The main BWW Flute and Clarinets Ensemble have the Runs Builder. The individual instruments also have Basic Runs and Runs Transition patches. There's actually a list on the website: http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/BWW_Chart.pdf (http://orchestraltools.com/resources/do ... _Chart.pdf)


----------



## Johnny42 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hello Tobias,

Please check your pm.

Thanks,


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 14, 2013)

I answered 4 hours ago 

EDIT:
For everyone: You need to move CC1 (Modwheel) for the legato patches to work.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi folks,

good news: The shop is operational and the delivery system is working fine, as well.
All orders should be processed immediately now.

Unfortunately it turned out that Payment via Credit Card was more or less a bug itself and not actually supposed to be possible at all. We are looking into ways of providing CC as a payment method, but for now only Paypal is accepted.

Thanks!

Tobias


----------



## clockwiser (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

When is the estimated release time for the Expansion B ? Id love to have a great alto flute to play around with!


----------



## Enyak (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

It's that time for me to be confused yet again!

I still want BWW Expansion and I'd like to take advantage of the timed deal, but I was under the impression that there was going to be an indepth video before the deal ends. Is that still happening? Can I still get in on the deal?


----------



## quantum7 (Jun 17, 2013)

I still haven't heard back from anyone as to get my update. Hello???????


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 18, 2013)

@clockwiser: We don't have a date yet. EXP B is not even officially announced 

@Enyak: The deal is still running.

@quantum7: I don't have any support tickets from you in my inbox. Please write to support(at) orchestraltools(dot)com and let me know what I can help you with.

Cheers

Tobias


----------



## loolaphonic (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

When's the walkthrough for the expansion coming? Need to see a bit more. Cheers


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jun 18, 2013)

OT_Tobias @ 18.6.2013 said:


> We don't have a date yet. EXP B is not even officially announced



Please Tobias, announce something like EXP B: alto Flute and Contrabass Clarinet, EXP C: renaissance Winds, EXP D: Ethnic Winds EXP E: Saxophones

:lol: just kidding. it's always good to read something from you guys, no matter what it is about


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



> EXP D: Ethnic Winds


Im in!


----------



## N-Simon (Jun 18, 2013)

rocking.xmas.man @ Tue 18 Jun said:


> OT_Tobias @ 18.6.2013 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a date yet. EXP B is not even officially announced
> ...



Or maybe a oboe d'amore and a heckelphone ?  (joke)

But seriously, these instrument are so often missing in sample libraries.
For now, VSL is the only developper (I think) which have these instruments...
It will be so great. 
(oh and a oboe piccolo will be nice too !)

(don't take attention to my horrible english... I'm french)


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Alto Flute isn´t a bad idea but sometimes things will went out a bit more unexpected.

A walkthrough about Expansion A will follow tomorrow.

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## playz123 (Jun 18, 2013)

OT_Tobias @ Sat Jun 15 said:


> Unfortunately it turned out that Payment via Credit Card was more or less a bug itself and not actually supposed to be possible at all. We are looking into ways of providing CC as a payment method, but for now only Paypal is accepted.



Hendrik et al.,
I'm sure I run the risk of being called impatient by someone, but this expansion was released on May 28th, it's now June 18th, and yet there's still no way for anyone without access to PayPal to buy the product. Will there be a solution soon..yes or no?  I'm sure I'm not the only one who is standing by and waiting for a CC option, and I hate to see you losing sales for your fine products. Thanks.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Frank,

as I wrote earlier, the CC option was actually kind of a bug. We never had a CC payment option ever before and it turned out that having payment via CC is a bit more complicated than Paypal. We are actively trying to get CC payment up and running, but I'm afraid I can't make any promises.
You should be able to pay via Paypal even without an account - just today I talked to a customer who was able to do so.

Thanks for your understanding!

Tobias


----------



## playz123 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Thanks, Tobias, but re. using a credit card as a guest with PayPal, as I posted elsewhere yesterday:

"I don't wish to sound rude, but don't you think I would do that if I could?  Please see this thread for more information:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32086

In short, no; no Guest option is available to me and others. The only options are to Use a PayPal account or Create a PayPal account."

Many developers are now aware of this new situation. At present we are locked out of purchasing from you using just a credit card. PayPal is NOT an option anymore for some people. Hope that's clearer now, and why I for one keep asking you guys to solve this problem. Hendrik, I believe is aware of some of it, because when I purchased BWW, he helped me buy via a purchase order etc. Cheers.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Frank,

of course Hendrik is aware of this problem (not just some of it) and so am I. I've been following this thread ever since it was created. This is the reason why Hendrik is actively trying to get CC payment up and running. Its just that it is not as easy as it sounds. :(
We will solve the problem, as I said in my earlier post. I just can't give you a date yet. Of course when CC payment works, I will let all of you know here.

Tobias


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*

Hey Guys,

we made a new video walkthrough for Expansion A, which includes Bass Clarinet, Contra Bassoon and Eb Clarinet.

http://youtu.be/LHj5CzTH7ZQ

All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 19, 2013)

Youtube has been pretty messed up today. Can't get the video to load. 

Brent


----------



## Pazpatu (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release*



OT_Tobias @ Wed May 29 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Also the Mac installer for BWW seems to fail on some systems. Please do the following: Copy the _contents_ of the mac_source folder to your Username:Documents:Native Instruments:Kontakt 5ictures directory. Copy the contents, not the folder!
> That will make the Articulation Performer display all graphics.
> ...



Hello,
I still get the grey issue in the ARTICULATION PERFORMER.
I've made a copy of the files from my external drive (located in articulation_performer) and pasted them in Username:Documents:Native Instruments:Kontakt 5ictures directory.
Am I right ?

[/img]

Another problem : some samples are missing in the 1st_clarinet_scale_runs.nki (336 files exactly).
Thanks in Advance,
Pazpatu


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release *NEW WALKTHROUGH VIDEO**

seems like you´re using the old graphics with the new instruments. If you do it manually, please move the pictures included in the folder MAC installer/mac_source into Username:Documents:Native Instruments:Kontakt 5ictures directory

That should fix it.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Pazpatu (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release *NEW WALKTHROUGH VIDEO**

Thanks a lot, it's works like it should now 
Pazpatu


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 24, 2013)

Just want to leave a note:
After some requests we started to do a soft legato version (like the one in 1.1 but with the new improved scripting). The new versions will be released in an update in a couple of days. This way everybody can decide which legato setting he uses for which situation. You´ll be emailed when it is available.

Thanks again.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Unison (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release *NEW WALKTHROUGH VIDEO**

Hi Hendrik,

Is it correct, that I need one instance of K5 per instrument to use the Articulation Performer?


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release *NEW WALKTHROUGH VIDEO**



Unison @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Hi Hendrik,
> 
> Is it correct, that I need one instance of K5 per instrument to use the Articulation Performer?



Yes, on any practical level that is correct.

One patch pr. instrument would be a much better approach IMHO. That will probably require a complete reprogramming of the library, so it is probably something we won't be seeing any time soon.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi!
Yes, that is correct. The Articulation Performer requires 1 K5 instance per instrument.
However, using single patches is much more flexible and better anyways 

We have "all in one" patches on our wishlist. It definitely will not happen in the very near future, but it is not something we rule out completely. Still, did I mention that using individual patches is wayyyyyyyy more awesome? 

Thanks for adding your vote to "all in one patches" - makes it go higher on the list!

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 24, 2013)

OT_Tobias @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> Hi!
> Yes, that is correct. The Articulation Performer requires 1 K5 instance per instrument.
> However, using single patches is much more flexible and better anyways
> 
> ...



hah, am i noticing some diversity in the opinions of orchestral tools, or is that just imagination playing tricks? :D


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jul 24, 2013)

lol, no we are actually all pretty big fans of using individual patches. I think Hendrik commented on this a while ago. Basically it boils down to:
- easier layering
- easier to use
- better resource usage

But of course we know that lots of people love and use keyswitches. Hence the Articulation Performer. Of course we are constantly working on improving all aspects of our products.


----------



## Chris Hein (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release *NEW WALKTHROUGH VIDEO**

The best solution is to have key-switches which can be unloaded if not needed.
This way you have both options:
- Use one instrument with key-switches
- Load the same instrument twice and assign only one key-switch per instrument.

Chris Hein


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jul 24, 2013)

Sascha as usual put it brilliantly.
'nuff said 

Chris: If we do all in one patches, this is most likely how we will do it.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 24, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ Wed Jul 24 said:


> "Hm.. those expression maps in Cubase seem to be the long awaited solution" [after a couple of hours fiddleing with them] "Omg... could it be even more pedestrian, please? And from now on, I have to setup this with every new library I might use? Thanks, no."



Wow, you don't like expression maps? >8o


----------



## Kejero (Jul 24, 2013)

KS are cool, but I love that feature of the articulation performer that allows you to assign two articulations to the same KS, and lets you choose how to use them together. Cool stuff!


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Berlin Woodwinds 1.5 & Expansion A release *NEW WALKTHROUGH VIDEO**

A new update for BWW is ready to get released :D 

BWW 1.6 includes improvements related to the legato patches. The new legato script is more flexible now and analyzes your performances to fit the samples and patch settings perfectly to various musical situations. That means slow and agile fast playing is now possible in one patch. 

Every single legato transition is fine tuned now (tuning and volume wise). That means the transitions are much smoother connected with the sustains. That avoids abrupt blops or noticeable isolations of the transitions.

I´ve made a screencast which shows you the new legato patches.

http://youtu.be/TeuZw4uU80w

The update information will be sent out to all BWW customers via email.

All the best, Hendrik


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds great !


----------



## BenG (Jul 25, 2013)

This is perfect! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## pablo1980 (Jul 25, 2013)

So, can I just replace the legato instruments from the multis I have created for my template and I am good to go?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 25, 2013)

That should work, yes.
But you have to include these multis again into your sequencer project.


----------



## pablo1980 (Jul 25, 2013)

And, only the legato patches have been changed?

Thanks Hendrik, this is a wonderful update so far!


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, it's related to the legatos only.


----------



## Lukas K (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the update! It was worth it :wink:


----------



## apessino (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes! Fantastic update...

I am loving the Expansion as well - that bass clarinet would have been worth the price on its own. Gorgeous and supremely playable.


----------

